# manual door poppers



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

does anybody know how to hook up a manual door popper for a door handle like this?









I hope I explained myself well enough haha, thanks in advance


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Are you trying to remove your handle all together bro?


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

yeah, i've already shaved 2 of the doors, but I don't actualy know how to install poppers for these types of handles


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

explain a little further i dont get what ur sayin


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

2 of my door handles have been shaved and I need to install poppers to replace the handle, but with this style of handle I don't actualy know how to hook one up... with newer style door handles (pictured below) it's easy to do, because all you have to do is run a rod from where the old rod handle connects to the original door handle up through a small hole in the top of the door, but because the door opening mechanism is different with older style door handles it's harder to make a popper like that for it... haha, hope that makes sense


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

no quiet. the pics didnt load.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

where are u lost at? my hearse had the thumb style handles like that and i put the poppers in with no problem using the cable and crimps :dunno:


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

haha fuck, I think I forgot to even put the pic in... can you explain to me (pictures would be good if you have any) how you installed your poppers?


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

You are talking about the solenoids


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

on mine i disconnected the outside handle and ran the cable through the same hole the interior handle hooked too.


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

i'm not using electric poppers, so I don't need any solenoids

I might just out and have a harder think about it, can't be that hard...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how are u gonan get the doors open if u have no handles on the outside  run the cable to the outside of the car?


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dragula68_@Jun 29 2007, 09:13 PM~8205685
> *i'm not using electric poppers, so I don't need any solenoids
> 
> I might just out and have a harder think about it, can't be that hard...
> *


Poppers are usually spring loaded and inserted in the door or the in the door area. solenoids is what pulls the latching mechanism when an electrical current is passed through it! :uh:


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

when I say "manual door poppers" what I mean is shaving the handle and replacing it with a small rod that sticks up out of the door like this


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

So other people can get in? :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

maybe he still has power locks :dunno:


----------



## Six5CaddyLac (Sep 14, 2005)

What if you just weld that rod to the part of the latch that opens the door so when you press the rod down it opens? I did that on my 81 Celica and never had a problem. Only reason I did that though is because my solenoids burnt out and I had no other way of getting in. :dunno:


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

i'm not going to have any solenoids because i'm going to be using manual poppers, that's what that rod is, you push the rod down and it acts as the door handle, but with my style of handle you can't run a rod going upwards I think I might have to run it coming outwards


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Again.....how do you lock your doors and prevent theft???? Do you have electric locks with a keyring?? If not then instlling electric locks is going to be more work then getting electric solenoids! :0


----------



## Dragula68 (May 4, 2007)

i'm not shaving the keyhole, just the handle


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

so you are going to have a key hole and rod sticking out??? Shaving is to give the door a clean look. You might as well left the handle.


----------



## Six5CaddyLac (Sep 14, 2005)

I did that on my Regal. What I did was cut the rod down that went to the handle and put it on my lock. When I turn the key on the lock my door pops open. Been working fine for over 2 years.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

now thats a pretty spiffy idea


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bassboy95_@Jul 5 2007, 05:25 PM~8242194
> *I did that on my Regal.  What I did was cut the rod down that went to the handle and put it on my lock.  When I turn the key on the lock my door pops open.  Been working fine for over 2 years.
> *


----------

